
Checklist For Better Forms - tortilla
http://www.merttol.com/articles/web/checklist-for-better-forms.html
======
mildweed
59 points of consideration. Wow. That's a lot of soap boxing.

This article would be a lot more helpful with explanations and code examples.

~~~
mdg
Agreed.. Even linking to sites with forms that demonstrate some of these
points would be worth while.

The list also assumes you are using every tool in the <form> toolbox, though
that might of just been for completeness.

~~~
diN0bot
even better would be a web app that took form html as input and spit back
warnings and errors. it wouldn't be able to complete the whole check list, but
at least you wouldn't have to look at 59 items every time.

------
okeumeni
I’m always impressed with folks that take time to compute such a knowledge
base list. Kudos!

